# How to reach the level of physical fitness in



## StrongFighter (Feb 16, 2009)

How do you reach that kind of physical fitness ?

Go heavy or light reps, bodyweight excersices or what ? 

I am interested in studying Hwarangdo. Thanks  

http://www.hwarangdo.com/Magazines/BBJan77-echanis.htm


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2009)

One day at a time and remember to start off light and woirk your way to better and bigger training.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 16, 2009)

It really depends on what your fitness goals are.

As some general advice, weight training should focus on a few really good excercises.  Compound excercises that involve more than one joint...things such as the squat, dealift, presses, cleans, etc.  Work in all the rep ranges...Go low reps, high weight, medium reps, medium wieght, high reps lower weight.  Mix things up (don't stick wioth one routine forever...your body will adapt...keep tings changing).  Work your cardio...intervals, intensity.  Do lots of natural motions that apply to what you do.  Most of all, whatever you do..enjoy it...otherwise you won't stick with it.

As Terry said, start easy and work your way up.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 16, 2009)

> As some general advice, weight training should focus on a few really good excercises. Compound excercises that involve more than one joint...things such as the squat, dealift, presses, cleans, etc. Work in all the rep ranges...Go low reps, high weight, medium reps, medium wieght, high reps lower weight. Mix things up (don't stick wioth one routine forever...your body will adapt...keep tings changing). Work your cardio...intervals, intensity. Do lots of natural motions that apply to what you do. Most of all, whatever you do..enjoy it...otherwise you won't stick with it.


 This is really good advice and how I work out as well.

A very important thing is 



> don't stick wioth one routine forever...your body will adapt...keep tings changing).


 
IMHO I add pullups and pushups to add for endurance on my off days of weight lifting.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 16, 2009)

Also, don't forget proper nutrition...of which I will not speak as I'm still sorting this piece out for myself.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Also, don't forget proper nutrition...of which I will not speak as I'm still sorting this piece out for myself.


 

Nutrition is a big part of the overall puzzle.  Make sure that you're clear with your goals at the begining, that's what will help determine the program.  There are lots of books and websites out there that can point you to fitness programs but you have to know where you want to go first.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2009)

People that start out to fast, and try to rush the process along, have a tendency to burn out quicker. Slow and steady, with realistic goals, set at achievable intervals is the way to go. A by product of trying to reach your goals to fast are injuries, of which will only cause set backs, that will discourage you in the long run.


----------



## searcher (Feb 16, 2009)

Go to a local gym and talk with a trainer.   Tell them your goals andthey can give you advice.   I don't charge for giving advice and I am sure most trainers won't(if they are worth a crap).    I suggest you get some one on one help from them, this will cost a little bit.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2009)

StrongFighter said:


> How do you reach that kind of physical fitness ?
> 
> Go heavy or light reps, bodyweight excersices or what ?
> 
> ...



What level of physical fitness are you referring to by linking to this article?  The ability to flip-fall? The ability to do a flying side kick?  

While HRD is a great art you don't have to train in it to be able to do these things ... but if you insist ... how about you just ... go train in Hwarangdo?  Try www. hwarangdo.com and let us know how you do.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 18, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> What level of physical fitness are you referring to by linking to this article? The ability to flip-fall? The ability to do a flying side kick?
> 
> While HRD is a great art you don't have to train in it to be able to do these things ... but if you insist ... how about you just ... go train in Hwarangdo? Try www. hwarangdo.com and let us know how you do.


 
I am interested in the body hardening drills, speed and power, however I have no interest in putting a nail through my body. I am already buying something from there.


----------

